

Spyfall - lachgr
http://spyfall.meteor.com/

======
an_ko
How does it work?

If I create a game and join it in another browser window using the access
code, one of the players is told they are the spy and the other a sniper.
There's a list of locations below, but clicking on anything does nothing.

